# b12 awd wagon specs



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

is there a thread that contains the specifications of the awd wagon?
I have tried searching but have only come up with limited info on them.
I know mike is the guru of gurus on the wagon....so if you got some info stored on your computer I want all and any info on the cars....


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

motor was in them...where to download a fsm....anything pretaining to them...so i can learn about them and work on the one im gettin on friday....


----------



## xPotenze (Jul 6, 2009)

If it was an 88' than it had the e16i if it's an 89' than it had the ga16i for the awd they didn't give it any extra power, just different gear ratios "I Think".


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

what about which parts are interchangeable with a coupe or sedan and the wagon?
like body parts up front? grill? lights? hood? etc...
I am almost able to go and finally get mine and am having a hard time finding info on the car...lol
want to know more about it so once i finally do get it I can start restoring it!


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

109 views and only one response?! some one has to know something more than that? where is mike at?? hehe


----------



## ahardb0dy (Nov 9, 2003)

I always thought the Nissan sentra wagon was 4WD not AWD??

quick version from below info:
"Even more rare are the four-wheel drive versions of the station wagon, offered as an option in 1988 and 1989 model years. These models featured an electrically-activated 4WD single-range transfer case to drive the independently-suspended rear wheels, making them selectable four-wheel-drive and not full-time four-wheel-drive vehicles."

taken from Wikipedia:

B12 (1985-1990)
Second generation 1989-1990 Sentra 2-door
Also called Nissan Tsuru II and Nissan Sunny
Production 1985-1990
Body style(s) 2-door sedan
3-door hatchback
4-door sedan
5-door station wagon
2-door coupe
Layout Front engine, front-wheel drive / four-wheel drive
Platform Nissan B platform
Engine(s) 1.4 L GA14DE I4
1.6 L (96.7 cid) E16(s) I4
1.6 L (96.7 cid) E16(i) I4
1.6 L (96.7 cid) GA16(i) I4
Transmission(s) 4-speed manual
5-speed manual
3-speed automatic
Wheelbase 95.7 in (2,431 mm)
Length 168.7 in (4,285 mm) (sedan)
166.5 in (4,229 mm) (coupe)
162.4 in (4,125 mm) (hatchback)
172.2 in (4,374 mm) (wagon)
Width 64.6 in (1,641 mm) (sedan, wagon & hatchback)
65.6 in (1,666 mm) (coupe)
Height 54.3 in (1,379 mm) (sedan & wagon)
52.2 in (1,326 mm) (coupe)
55.3 in (1,405 mm) (hatchback)
54.9 in (1,394 mm) (4WD wagon)
Fuel capacity 13.2 US gal (50 L; 11 imp gal)

This generation carried on the multitude of body styles that the B11 had, including station wagon, 2 and 4-door sedans, 3-door hatchback and the Sport Coupe. The B12 chassis was first produced and marketed in 1985 in most parts of the world; however, was first offered to the United States in 1986. For 1987, all Sentras but the Sport Coupe came standard with the E16(s) with 69 hp (51 kW) and a 5-speed manual transmission. In 1988, all Sentras had the 70 hp (52 kW) E16(i), which was offered for this year with throttle body injection (TBI). In many parts of the world the E series soldiered on in the B12 chassis with some getting the multi-point fuel injection E16E engine. Diesel engines were also offered in some models, but were rare and only available in certain parts of the world. From 1989 to 1990, the only engine choice was the 90 hp (67 kW) GA16i, a 12-valve SOHC version of the later GA16DE.

The B12 carried over a radically modified 4-wheel independent suspension from the B11, with 4-wheel disc brakes an option in some parts of the world. This was the start of the model classes which were standard through the 2003 model year (not all classes were available every year) having the "E" as the base-level economy car, the "XE" as the next-up model, the GXE as the top level for the 4-door sedan, the sporty "SE" coupe, and the "SE-R" (Not available in the US market) as the top of the line performance model. The GXE (available from 1987 to 2003) had a body colored bumper, aero side mirrors with manual remote control, tachometer as well as standard 13" 175/70/R13 alloy wheels along with air-conditioning, variable intermittent wipers, but no standard cassette deck nor any power windows/locks/mirrors. The SE also had dual mirrors, air conditioning, tachometer, and power door locks and windows in some markets and possibly electronic fuel injection. Back seats only came with safety lap belts and shoulder belts probably didn't exist until later models or perhaps until the next generation.

The B12 chassis would be the last chassis to offer a station wagon model, which was marketed as the "California" in some Asian markets. Even more rare are the four-wheel drive versions of the station wagon, offered as an option in 1988 and 1989 model years. These models featured an electrically-activated 4WD single-range transfer case to drive the independently-suspended rear wheels, making them selectable four-wheel-drive and not full-time four-wheel-drive vehicles. Starting in 1988 for the 1989 model year, the Nissan logo on the front grill was also switched from the right hand side to the center.

1989 also saw a subtle change in the body style of the Sentra coupe and sedan, as new wider, more rounded front corner lights were introduced to the front fenders and redesigned taillights were added to the rear fascia. In 1990, electrically-retracted shoulder belts were added as well.

The Sport Coupe was a sportier style of the Sentra. It shared few if any of the body panels with the standard model. It was only available with the E16i or GA16i, and did not receive Nissan's CA18DE that was offered in the Sunny ZX Coupe. All Sport Coupes had dual sway bars, dual remote-adjust mirrors, and a tachometer next to the speedometer. The SE model added features like air conditioning and rear speakers.

In Mexico the Sentra was known as a Nissan Tsuru II (as the first generation was simply called Tsuru) and the Sport Coupe 3 door hatchback was known as the Nissan Hikari, it was marketed as a complete different model from the Sentra and it was Nissan's sports flagship car as it was even offered with a low boost Turbo.

B12s are known for reliability and great fuel economy, and are considered by enthusiasts to be good low budget project cars due to interchangeability of parts with other Nissan models.

In Kenya (East Africa), the B12 is imported and marketed as Nissan Sunny and comes with a 1.3 or a 1.5 litre Petrol Engine. The 1.3 litre version is assembled locally (1.3 SLX) and is known for greater reliability than the imported versions.

In Canada, the four-door sedan had been in production until 1993, and was called Sentra Classic to distinguish between the late B12s and the B13s released in 1991. It replaced the Nissan Micra 3/5-door hatchbacks, which were discontinued that time, and were also only sold in Canada. All 1991-93 "Classic" models came with the 70 hp (52 kW) E16i and the choice of two transmissions, 5-speed manual or 3-speed automatic.


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

mine is an 87 which is not mentioned on there and the 4wd wagons had the tbi motor a year earlier than the "regular" models.

yes they are 4wd....I have awd drive stuck in my head as I have an awd n13 pulsar and am use to talking about it...lol


----------

